

Ask HN: How do I move from my little pond to a bigger lake? - DrorY

I am a web developer. I've been working on an idea of mine with friends. We all left our day jobs.
We've built a product, we've got our first customers, people are happy, but we can't seem to move out of our little pond. 
We are based outside of the US, and so it seems that most of our connections are local. 
We've been marketing our product for small business and PR agencies. 
There seems to be a steady growth in our user base, and yet reaching abroad is so tough.<p>How do we take our leap forward? How do we get people abroad to learn of our product?<p>We've been struggling with this, and I wrote it down in our company's <i>blog</i>. I explain more of our product and pain.<p>http://kulu.lu/blog.htm<p>And here's a link to our product, a real super easy way to choose music together (shameless brag):<p>http://www.facebook.com/NotJustMusic?sk=app_182149675137227<p>What am I missing? How to move from localized to international?
======
dirkdeman
It's not exactly clear to me what it is you're offering. I can add music to my
FB fan page where people can vote for songs? How does that relate to my
business? What would my business gain from it?

I'm pretty shure it doesn't have to do with your not being from the US. You
say you've done some marketing to small businesses and PR firms, so it's
logical that your clients are from that group / region.

My advice: polish your proposition a little and try to get some international
attention. Good luck!

~~~
thenomad
Slight expansion on this - you might want to grab some copywriting books or
sales courses and look into things like defining your appeal.

Or just practise on us! So, who are you selling to, what problem are you
solving for them, and why would they care?

------
stasix
Have you tried to raise money?

